# How Many of You Use Mobile Check Deposit?



## TravelinMan (Oct 27, 2019)

Since I receive rent checks from two tenants I recently started using mobile check deposit at my bank.  So far I haven't had any problems and it sure is nice not to have to go to the bricks and mortar building to get that job done.  Bu?t then, I also use online banking with bill pay and receive my monthly statements by email, so I try to keep up with the 21st century.

Does anyone else use this feature?  Any horror stories?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2019)

All good here we’ve used it for years, as well as online banking.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2019)

Not yet, my old flip phone wouldn't support it.

I only get a couple of checks a year so it's not a big deal to stop at the bank.

I do use direct deposit, automatic bill pay, etc...

I still make a trip to the ATM once a month to get my allowance, I like cash.


----------



## Getyoung (Oct 27, 2019)

I use mobile deposit for rent checks as well. Pretty awesome technology. My tenant now has switched to e-deposit, so they don't have to use checks. That works perfectly as well.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 27, 2019)

I deposit checks from my computer at home.  Does that count as mobile deposit?  Or is that something you do with your phone?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2019)

I do... Not driving for hours to deposit cheques... do almost all banking online...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2019)

I have been using mobile banking since first having access to it.  I had to get familiar with how to do it right though. I found it's easier to use my tablet than my phone.  Have not had any problems with the mobile banking app itself.  You're right...it's great not to *have to* go to the bank.


----------

